

Dual-Boot Ubuntu 15.04/14.10 and Windows 10/8/8.1 Step by Step Tutorial - MohdSohail
http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/dual-boot-ubuntu-15-04-14-10-and-windows-10-8-1-8-step-by-step-tutorial-with-screenshots

======
nickjj
Dual booting is great if you're working on a low resource machine but I think
now a days if you're running something like an i5 with ~8 gigs of ram and an
SSD you might as well just use VMWare with unity mode.

The main issue with dual booting IMO is that 2% of the time when you need to
use a Windows app you need to break your entire work flow and reboot to use
it.

Often times you want to use that Windows app while you're still developing in
Linux so it's a huge bummer.

Unity mode allows you to run both operating systems together in a way that
makes it feel like you're running both Linux and Windows as a single OS.
Complete with being able to pin Linux apps to your taskbar, dual monitor
support, share drives/clipboard, etc..

